# Streaming Apps on Edge



## brewcrewfan

I am out of touch because i have Tivo Series 3 HD. I am thinking of upgrading to an Edge (or bolt).

What streaming apps are on the Edge? I'm specifically looking for MLB TV, Disney Plus, Amazon Prime, Pluto TV, Netflix. 

Also regarding the Edge OTA, as far as i could find they only have 2 tuners? I could have sworn i read once they had 4 tuners? And the Edge for cable has 6 tuners?

Do any Edge models offer cable or antenna?


----------



## tommage1

Edge models are either or, cable only or OTA only. There was a 4 tuner OTA model. But I think they are sold out (so you'd have to find a used or refurb as I don't think they are manufacturing them anymore). Could check Amazon or Ebay for the 4 tuner OTA model. As for Edge or Bolt, personally I prefer the Roamio. For many reasons. You could get what is known as the Roamio "basic", used, with lifetime service, for under $250, maybe under $200. The basic is 4 tuners and can be used with cable (with cable card) or OTA (either, but not both at the same time). If you are JUST buying for apps then maybe you would want the Edge (or Bolt) but buying a Tivo mainly for apps is not the most cost effective solution, IMO. You'd have to research what apps run on Edge, Bolt, Roamio, constantly changing, I rarely use them myself.


----------



## tommage1

I looked at included apps on my Roamio, Bolt, Edge. I see Netflix, Amazon video and Pluto. Do not see Disney Plus or MLB TV.


----------



## Old Roamio 0

My Edge 2 tuner ota - very basic model one that I recently bought so far works great - for recording. . But a $50 or less streaming device (Fire, Roku, TivoStream4k, or GoogleTV) has multiple apps that periodically update. The problem with Edge, or Bolt for that is: with Tivo dvr's built-in apps = what-you-see-is-what-you-get - maybe forever. i.e. - for dvrs streaming is more an after-thought rather than a full fledged feature often.


----------



## johnbrown44

As of this writing, the included apps on my Edge 2 tuner 500GB OTA are: Tivo+ -Netflix-Amazon Prime-Hulu-Tubi-PlutoTV-Youtube-Youtube Kids-Epix-Vuvu-Ameba-Curiosity Stream-Plex-Tune Goggles-Vewd-App Stream-Yahoo-YuppTV-iHeart Radio-Pandora-IFTTT.

Within some of the apps you can add or view their "channels." I have not checked each one out. I got a Netflix subscription. It operates quickly and is 99.999% glitch and ~buffering~ free at HD rez. The same with Youtube. I just signed up for a free 7 day Amazon Prime. Within Prime, I also signed up for a 7 day of CBS All Access, IFC, and IMDB. They are accessed as "channels" within Prime. Not sure if I will keep Prime. May just do one month, will save on shipping for Christmas gifts.

Some apps are subscription, some are free with commercials. CBS All Access is $5.99USD limited commercials, $9.99 no commercials. They have the entire 40 seasons of Survivor, but other series only a few seasons.

As an aside, I must say streaming has really improved in the last few years since my early experiences from many years ago. I had my doubts it would ever be smooth and hi rez. Color me impressed. But the cost per channel/app seems a bit high. That, and paying for programming AND still being subjected to ads rubs me the wrong way. Not to mention not being able to record anything. (without an elaborate setup)

I really like the edge. Starting to use it more than the DVR+. The auto commercial skip is nice. Only on a few progs, but still nice. But I am not recording that many series on it yet, so don't know how many shows actually get/allow auto commercial skip.

A few things I don't like, don't have time to list them now. No deal breakers. Wish I would have bought a second one for the $289 Black Friday deal, had forgotten they can view each other's recordings. Would make the 500GB drive they have more bearable. Will upgrade drive after the 1 year "replace it for $49+ shipping" warranty has expired.

Update- Poster trip1eX in this thread Black Friday Sale noted that you can get the Edge for $299 using Tivo50 as coupon code. Just used it. Thanks.


----------

